# "Gratitude Challenge Winner"



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 25, 2015)

For the first time in awhile, our front runner garnered a strong lead early on and maintained it admirably throughout. And deservedly so. That said, kindly join us in putting our hands together to applaud *Darkkin *for receiving her very first Laureate for her winning entry, *Small Things*.

In addition to this month's Laureate, Darkkin will also receive a free one month FoWF subscription, and has the honor of selecting our next prompt.



Congratulations, love! I know I am not alone in saying I am secure in the knowledge that this Laureate will be the first of many. Super well done, hon!


----------



## musichal (Jul 25, 2015)

Congrats, Darkkin!  You deserve it.  Proud of you, proud to be your friend.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 25, 2015)

SQUEEEEELLLLL!!! I told you so!! I love being right... feels so damn good.. This is just the first step toward much bigger things for you, Fabulous DarKKin!!! Hoorrraayyyy for Strangeways, Star Socks Fox, Nod, Glass girl and the wendigo... and the sublime firefly tide... oh.. Congratulations, and thank you for the joy and nonsense your poetry has given me...


----------



## aj47 (Jul 25, 2015)

YayayaY !!! WTG Darkkin !!!  Congrats !!!


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 25, 2015)

Fantastic! Congratulations Darkkin! Well deserved ^_^

Thank you for always sharing your poetry, which is lovely and wonderful.

YAY


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 25, 2015)

congrats to an extremely innovative  and talented pond dweller - kudos

my warmest
bob


----------



## PiP (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations, Darkkin! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## escorial (Jul 26, 2015)

well done


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Darkkin!!  Have something to mix with the pond water. :champagne:


----------



## Nellie (Jul 26, 2015)

Well done, Darkkin!! Can't wait to see what you have in mind for the rest of us....... \\/


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2015)

Congratulations, dear! You earned it.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 26, 2015)

Such a pleasure to see what talent is here on WF. Well done!


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you everybody who read it, and everyone who participated.  This was a tough field, with some stunning poetic steel.

As long as I have a story to tell, I will practice the little things, even if it is as simple as that thank you.  There are days, when something that simple can turn a whole day around.  Little things, big impact.

- Darkkin, the Tedious of Ponds Bottom


----------

